# Just WOW



## duydaniel (Jan 28, 2014)

http://youtu.be/5qrGOi41iwE


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ain't technology grand?! ???


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 28, 2014)

But it is just a music video, it isn't any sort of representation of video editing capabilities.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 28, 2014)

That's really cool!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2014)

Please hide this video of all the ugly women in the world. ??? Have you ever wondered all fat and old brides , with wrinkles and mottled skin , requiring the video of your wedding with this "miracle software " processing video in real time.  If such software existed, the use license would cost millions of dollars per year. :-X A computer to run this software would have imagined at least:
128 gigabyte of RAM DDR6 (quad chanel) FSB 2333 .
4 different processors (OCTO CORE each) CLOKC with 9.3 GHz .
2 grafic cards with 512 bit, 1024 treads, and 32 giga of dedicated grafics memory DDR7 each.

Hear all the ugly women: :-*
This software does not exist , and when there , will cost much more expensive than all plastic surgery and aesthetic treatments that money can buy. Do a favor for themselves : Prefer plastic surgery , with a video of this because you would not be recognized by their husbands , they would get a divorce immediately watch the video . :'(

I'm serious . Do not ask me to make these imaginary corrections to your videos , I command you put the video on ...


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 28, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Please hide this video of all the ugly women in the world. ??? Have you ever wondered all fat and old brides , with wrinkles and mottled skin , requiring the video of your wedding with this "miracle software " processing video in real time.  If such software existed, the use license would cost millions of dollars per year. :-X A computer to run this software would have imagined at least:
> 128 gigabyte of RAM DDR6 (quad chanel) FSB 2333 .
> 4 different processors (OCTO CORE each) CLOKC with 9.3 GHz .
> 2 grafic cards with 512 bit, 1024 treads, and 32 giga of dedicated grafics memory DDR7 each.
> ...



Don't you think you are bashing women a bit?


----------



## Ricku (Jan 28, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling that this is another feminist anti-photoshop/anti-plasticsurgery/anti-boobjob/anti-beautification-anti-everything-that-isn't-youghurt-natural-video? :


----------



## kennephoto (Jan 28, 2014)

That was a pretty sweet video! Thanks for sharing, might not have seen it otherwise.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 28, 2014)

Ouch! (and I'm a plastic surgeon).

Better hope potential bride/customers don't google you and come up with this.

sek



ajfotofilmagem said:


> Please hide this video of all the ugly women in the world. ??? Have you ever wondered all fat and old brides , with wrinkles and mottled skin , requiring the video of your wedding with this "miracle software " processing video in real time.  If such software existed, the use license would cost millions of dollars per year. :-X A computer to run this software would have imagined at least:
> 128 gigabyte of RAM DDR6 (quad chanel) FSB 2333 .
> 4 different processors (OCTO CORE each) CLOKC with 9.3 GHz .
> 2 grafic cards with 512 bit, 1024 treads, and 32 giga of dedicated grafics memory DDR7 each.
> ...


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 28, 2014)

I preferred her eyes green!


----------



## dcm (Jan 28, 2014)

The Meaning of Boggie's Nouveau Parfum: They can't change me. They can change my image, but I'm more than image. No matter how much perfume, no matter what type of image you try to put on, in the end you're always yourself. But can you learn to be yourself? 

This, the lyrics, and more at 
http://www.musicinsideu.com/2014/01/nouveau-parfum-boggie.html


----------



## anthonyd (Jan 28, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> ... This software does not exist , and when there , will cost much more expensive than all plastic surgery and aesthetic treatments that money can buy...



The first year. Then for a few years it will be just expensive and then it will cost less than all these L lenses you took to that wedding. Not to mention the open source alternative that will do 75% of the work at no cost at all, but all the menus will be different so you will hate it and consider it useless


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Please hide this video of all the ugly women in the world. ??? Have you ever wondered all fat and old brides , with wrinkles and mottled skin , requiring the video of your wedding with this "miracle software " processing video in real time.  If such software existed, the use license would cost millions of dollars per year. :-X A computer to run this software would have imagined at least:
> ...


If I'm bashing women? : Yes, only some of them who ask after a picture / video: "I'll be thin and beautiful in the picture, is not it?"  The problem is when they (or bald and potbellied men) want the photographer / videographer to do the role of plastic surgeon.  So go make a (several) surgeries and then look for me to make your pictures / video. :-*


----------



## flowers (Jan 29, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Please hide this video of all the ugly women in the world. ??? Have you ever wondered all fat and old brides , with wrinkles and mottled skin , requiring the video of your wedding with this "miracle software " processing video in real time.  If such software existed, the use license would cost millions of dollars per year. :-X A computer to run this software would have imagined at least:
> ...



Not at all. Pretty much everyone I know have had PS done. I don't think anyone sane would use this kind of software and look ugly in real life, regardless of gender, but especially not women. All women are willing to have their pictures touched up a bit, but if you want it to apply in real life and not just in virtual reality, better go under the knife. It's what everyone else does too. There are no shortcuts.


----------



## flowers (Jan 29, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Ouch! (and I'm a plastic surgeon).
> 
> Better hope potential bride/customers don't google you and come up with this.
> 
> ...



Haha, don't worry. Nobody I know would be happy replacing PS with video/image editing. A few dozen thousand is a cheap price to pay for permanent (with touchups) changes. It's a whole different feeling to go out the door and get the compliments than it is to have someone say your picture online looks good. PS are just as important as any other kind of doctors, in your own way, you people save lives too!


----------

